# Never going on holiday.. Ever again..



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Sooooo I'm on holiday in Hamilton, staying with my Grandparents for a few days and sure enough, I visited some of my mousey friends.. Oi vei, I knew it was a bad idea but I hadn't seen these friends in months! Sure enough, I'm bringing more mice home.. Another 5 actually (to add to my current 15)

Without further adue, meet the gorgeous girls!

*The Sisters*
Two dove (well, lilac for most of you) girls, one pied/broken and one tan. Born 26th June. They're of good size but I would say their tank either needed to be cleaned more or their food had to higher protein and their coat is.. a little yucky and oily looking.
















*The Petite One*
A friend of mine who lives in Masterton (other end of the North Island in New Zealand) had come up north for a funeral and had to pass through Hamilton so we did a little bit of a mouse swap I guess and I ended up with the runt of the litter, but ever so strong, pied/broken siamese! Born 12th August.









*The Sweet Chocolates*
Unrelated but they are the "royals" in the group. Definite princesses with the looks to match. The chocolate tan is by far the sweetest of the two and ever so nosy but the to light burmese fox, well, how could you not be drawn to her?
















Edit : I really should never go on holiday. Why? I'm also coming home with 2 rats


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm curious, do you breed these new ones into your current line, or do you use them as an off shoot? Since you've made such progress with your other mice, it seems like breeding these into your line will be a set back. Like the runt, generally people don't breed those for fear it's something hereditary. Or is it that there isn't much of a different between them IRL? Except maybe for that chocolate tan, maybe it's the angle, but she looks like she has better, bigger ears then the rest & not quite so far from the advancement you've made.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Frizzle said:


> I'm curious, do you breed these new ones into your current line, or do you use them as an off shoot? Since you've made such progress with your other mice, it seems like breeding these into your line will be a set back. Like the runt, generally people don't breed those for fear it's something hereditary. Or is it that there isn't much of a different between them IRL? Except maybe for that chocolate tan, maybe it's the angle, but she looks like she has better, bigger ears then the rest & not quite so far from the advancement you've made.


Not all will be bred into my current line. The choc tan girl will be bred to my type improvement line stud buck (Bentley) and will start a separate line which I may merge into my current line one day. 
She does have her good points and bad points, in all honesty she reminds me very much of Xia who started my type line. The ears are around the same size, a slightly better shape however. I'm hoping to eventually get the slender hour glass figure back into my line and I hope she will be able to do so.

The "runt" is not really that runty. From memory, she was the only doe in a litter of bucks so I would naturally assume she would be the smaller of the lot, runt or not. She is not much smaller than one of the dove tan does who is almost 2 months older than her. I was thinking about trying to get an agouti based siamese but I'm still undecided. I would breed her to Taittenger who is an agouti based burmese. We shall see what she is like by 3-6 months.

The dove tans, now there is a proper reason for getting them. A friend of mine who supplies the pet stores around here have had a few.. wavy/curly coated babies crop up in her litters and I would very much like to experiment with them. As far as I knew, we were limited to short coats and long coats but I guess not!
This is the Mum of both the dove tans. I'm not sure if it is a recessive thing or not but it does appear to be.








And this is the pied dove tan from above, there is a definite wave to her coat and I was told that the coat will often straighten out around this time but then gain the wave back and more when they are older.









As for the light burmese fox, well as I said, there was a reason getting almost all of the mice and she was the one without a reason. I'm not really sure what I will do with her or if I will even keep her..


----------

